# Binding setup help



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Not too sure if I am correct but it looks like you can adjust the highback position of the binding, I would center the bindings on the board and move the highback inward to center your boot to the bindings.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

^^what he said


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ^^what he said


 X2...that is the idea behind having a adjustable highback/heel cup.


----------



## Barto (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the same issue with my Flow Fives. Did you end up going with option 1 or did you move your highback/heel cup?

I thought you were only supposed to move that forward if your boots were on the small end for your bindings.


----------

